

Github's hottest repo "Projects" is now accepting solutions' merge requests. - karangoeluw
https://github.com/thekarangoel/Projects/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md

======
rpedela
What is the purpose of the project "Projects"? I don't see any clear
explanation.

~~~
karangoeluw
It's a collection of practical problems that you can do in order to
learn/master/achieve zen mode in a new language. The emphasis, unlike other
collections, is on pragmatism of the project. The projects are not so much
mathy or algorithmic as other sites (Euler and top coder etc.)

Does that explain?

~~~
rpedela
I see. Yeah that makes sense and I like the concept. I agree most "learning"
examples are too theoretical. My favorite programming book of all time is
still "Practical TCP/IP Sockets in C" [1]. It is just a collection of simple,
but real-world examples using sockets.

[1]
[http://cs.baylor.edu/~donahoo/practical/CSockets/](http://cs.baylor.edu/~donahoo/practical/CSockets/)

